# How to use TP-Link TD-W8968 as wireless router only?



## dstubbornkanav (Jun 28, 2014)

I changed my broadband provider because i was not getting enough speed. My new broadband provider uses cable wire. Wire is connected to Cisco DPQ2160 modem. Output from modem is via ethernet cable. 

I connected this ethernet cable to LAN4/WAP port of TPLINK TD-W8968 and tried to configured it . But internet is not working via wifi. 

I configured it by these steps: 

Quick Setup -> Wireless Router Mode -> Dynamic IP. 

Is there any additional setting or configuration i need to do? 

Internet is working if i'm connecting ethernet cable directed to my laptop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Your Modem apparently acts as a router . . 

See this for how to use two routers:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## dstubbornkanav (Jun 28, 2014)

But my modem doesn't has Wifi functionality. It even doesn't has any user interface (the one we see when we open 192.168.1.1). It takes one cable wire and outputs internet via Ethernet cable.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You would make the changes on the second router . . the TPLink


----------



## dstubbornkanav (Jun 28, 2014)

But there are plenty of things i need to know about first router.

1. DHCP range.
2. Subnet range.
3. Network encryption(it needs to match with the 2nd router).

i dont have any of these details for my modem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Modem is not wireless so there is no network encryption . . You should not need the other information, but if you are curious, connect a pc to the modem and run an ipconfig /all report


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


----------

